# going to California :3



## StarJump (Jul 27, 2022)

So we are (family) going on a trip to see the big red trees the one ware you can drive through it i think ? xD  it will be in september so i was wondering if any furs are living near there can give any tips  ? :3 
this is a possibility but anything can happen till then, so its not a 100% going there but were planning on it  ^^


----------



## Kope (Jul 27, 2022)

Good luck


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 27, 2022)

@StarJump If you're planning to go to the giant redwoods - there's many places (here in Northern California) where you can experience such a thing.

Where to go - will largely depend on your interests..... (like whether you prefer a small-town environment, or you'd rather be close to the big city, where everything is).

If it's that latter - a good place to go would be just north of San Francisco (where I live) - in Marin (pronounced "mah-rin") County, at a place called "Muir Woods".

It's close enough to San Francisco where people can still have small vacations here in The City - and at the same time - still make other "day trips" out to places like the woodlands, up North.

You'll get to drive across the "Golden Gate Bridge" in the process - (which many tourists here love to do) as that's how to get there from downtown San Francisco along "Highway 101", which eventually crosses the Golden Gate.

When you're in Muir Woods, you can also go to nearby Sausalito afterwards if you want, which is a semi-artistic community and, (like the majority of Marin) rather wealthy financially but still open and accessible enough where anyone can visit.

There's a huge houseboat "live aboard" community for example there, which is probably an interesting place to see (if you're from another part of the country) as well as the annual Art Festival (if that's your cup of tea also).

If you prefer to avoid the big city experience though - you could go even further up North (about a six hour drive away from San Francisco) to a town called Orick, in Humbolt County - which has a devoted National Park to the giant redwoods also, that's really well known.

It's a very small town vibe up there with a more "homey" kind of feel.... and when you say "drive through the trees" - that's probably the place you're thinking of.

Here in the Bay Area though (on the other hand) you'll much more things to do and places to visit (in addition to the redwoods)..... especially if you stay closer to The City here.

* But in any case - it's also currently what we call "fire season" here locally also; and so, if a wildfire were to strike locally - many of these places where the redwoods are (that are affected) may not be publicly accessible for awhile also.

We deal with woodlands fires here (nearly every year) of some sort or other; and so, it's like earthquakes.... it's not a question of if it'll happen, but how bad..... and so that's something to keep in mind also, if you plan on visiting these areas.


----------



## StarJump (Jul 27, 2022)

@Connor J. Coyote 
thanks for  the information , ^^  might give me some ideas :3   im not sure how long we will plan on being there but ill keep this in mind ^^  if we go visit to california again i would love to go to the apple park and see the inside of the building and the steve jobs theater , i know we see it live online but just being there is a better experience :3 next time though...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 27, 2022)

Sounds like fun. I’ve always wanted to see the great trees.


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Sounds like fun. I’ve always wanted to see the great trees.


We talked about this Boro. You can’t pee on those trees to mark your territory!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 28, 2022)

Kope said:


> We talked about this Boro. You can’t pee on those trees to mark your territory!



My trees!!!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 28, 2022)

Hah I just moved out of Cali. I grew up in Huntington Beach


----------



## AniwayasSong (Aug 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> We talked about this Boro. You can’t pee on those trees to mark your territory!


Says YOU!
I done did that, AND while visiting the Sierra Mtn. varieties too!


----------

